# Alton NH Chief, 2 Officers Suspended



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Town Won't Say What Prompted Suspensions_

*Video: *Residents Surprised By Suspensions

*ALTON, N.H. -- *Town officials are saying little about why the top three police officers in Alton were placed on leave.

Selectmen voted to suspend Chief Kevin Iwans, Capt. Charles Anderson and Lt. Edward Correia during a nonpublic meeting Monday night. The suspensions leave the town with 13 active police officers.

"There's nothing I can say," Town Administrator Russ Bailey said. "It's still under investigation. I can't comment any further."

An investigation surrounding the officers began September after members of the police department made a report to town officials. The nature of the report has not been revealed.

The suspensions came as a surprise to many residents.

"They've been very good to me," resident Sis Lee said. "When I've needed help, they've been there, and I have no complaints about them."

"It's very concerning," resident John Irving said. "I don't know too many details about what's going on."

The three are longtime members of law enforcement. According to the department's Web site, the chief has been in police work for 24 years and chief in Alton since 1995.

Town officials said the department's sergeant and a detective are in charge while the other officers are on leave, and they're using part-time officers to help cover any extra shifts.

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

